# Crystal Beach to Sabine Pass Jeep Beach Cruise Results



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, we had a decent turn out of folks that made the treacherous journey. I can't remember all the screen names but I'll list the ones I can remember...

CajunBob
Tomball Terror
Jolly Roger

OK...that's all i can remember, my memory is as long as my hair  You guys that made the trip please post up your screen names.

Anyway's, it was a total of 45 miles on the beach. I'm guessing our average speed was about 10mph...it was a LONG HOT DAY (for those of us that didn't ride in the A/C all day  ), I won't pick on those that did have their a/c on, they both had very good reasons.

I take back my thoughts about a 2wd vehicle making the trip (especially not a car)...the beach is all beat to hell! From High Island to Sabine Pass SUCKED! Very rough washboard type terrain with some very soft sandy spots thrown in to keep it interesting...I'm pretty sure that each and every one of us had to use 4wd several times through the day...I'm just thankful we had it to use!

We had a good time ESPECIALLY when we finally seen our destination and knew their was an end to the hellish ride/drive we had just been through. It was still great getting to meet some new folks and hang out with some that I had not seen in a while.

We will definitely get together again but NOT for this same run!

Oh Yeah, BTW...Seen only one cute hot girl in the nude beach area...we won't talk about ALL THE REST we seen :dance:

Here are a few pictures of the day...You other folks that took some pictures please post them up.

*A BIG thanks for everyone that came along!*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

There are still places here where you can go for a few miles and not see ANYBODY!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Kuddos go to the guys that were at the back of the pack! Those poor folks ate dust all day!

The Pimp Juice Jeep is not Pimpin very good right now...she is a dusty, sandy filthy mess both inside and out. It's killing me to see her so dirty


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice report. Glad y'all had a good time and wish I could have been there.
Looks like it was a little to warm for your lucky charms suit. haha


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

LOOKS like a great time Terry... Ya think my t-yota 4wd tacoma would have made it.. I would really enjoy that...

Randall


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> LOOKS like a great time Terry... Ya think my t-yota 4wd tacoma would have made it.. I would really enjoy that...
> 
> Randall


Yep...the Toyota would have made it!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

had a great time, and will get some jeep **** shots up


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm workin on Mrs Quest as we speak on a jeep.. She is being real responsive.. One eyebrow up but the other isn't down, so It could be a go..:smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm workin on Mrs Quest as we speak on a jeep.. She is being real responsive.. One eyebrow up but the other isn't down, so It could be a go..:smile:


LOL....I am on the phone right now with a buddy of mine who is going to buy a Jeep next week!

We can have a 2cool Jeep Club


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive always wanted one but then again I always wanted this vette i don't use..Mabey I will sell the vette and get me a beach toy... Workin my options right now.. Altho I may just keep the vette and get me a dam jeep anyway.. what can she do CUT ME OFF.. LOL She did that years ago. lol


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had a great time. Did ya'll run into anything that was not passable on the beach due to Ike??? Everyone has some sweet looking Jeeps in the pics.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Motownfire said:


> Looks like ya'll had a great time. Did ya'll run into anything that was not passable on the beach due to Ike??? Everyone has some sweet looking Jeeps in the pics.


Everthing was passable...just rough!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pimpjuice Gumby ain't going to like Matagorda if those pics show how rough it was...LOL


----------



## BluTuna (Dec 11, 2005)

Terry, cool ride and it was great meeting you guys. There were some nice looking jeeps there too. Will be lookg frwd to the next one. After a run through the car wash tomorrow, I'll detail her in the early am. [I'm sure you'll be doing the same].


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Pimpjuice Gumby ain't going to like Matagorda if those pics show how rough it was...LOL


Usually whenever we would stop it was at a smooth place so the pictures are not really representative of the rough stuff.

Here is the "smooth" part of the trip.
*
Click the picture below to watch a short video*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Wish we could have been there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

pugrilla said:


> Terry, cool ride and it was great meeting you guys. There were some nice looking jeeps there too. Will be lookg frwd to the next one. After a run through the car wash tomorrow, I'll detail her in the early am. [I'm sure you'll be doing the same].


We enjoyed meeting you and your wife as well. You guys missed out on the "fun" stuff  

LOL....I am not even going to attempt to clean mine...I'm going to take it and have it professionally detailed, I think there is more dirt/dust inside than there is outside. Friday I stopped by a detail place in La Porte to see if they could polish my aluminum wheels to a mirror finish and they said I needed to drop it off early one morning...so, early Monday morning I'm going to drop them a surprise


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I would've rolled my windows up and kicked the AC on full blast. It helps.... I've ran that way many miles when I leave my windows at the house.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*More Pics*

Had a good time on the beach run and cajunbob jr. had a blast. Even if some of us did not stay awake for the whole trip. LOL And RC and I was one of them folks with the ac on and we was a jamming to AC/DC Highway to hell. LOL


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pics*

two more.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bob... it was cool hanging out with you and "Junior"!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep he had a blast and I did too. It was a pleasure meeting everyone and sharing that watermelon. FYI the ferry suxs we got home at 10:00 pm tonight.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CajunBob said:


> Yep he had a blast and I did too. It was a pleasure meeting everyone and sharing that watermelon. *FYI the ferry suxs we got home at 10:00 pm tonight*.


 MAN! I am glad we came home the long way! We got home at 6:30. The first guy that left called us just as we got into Baytown to tell us the ferry line was about 10miles long...I thought he was BS'ng but I guess not!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I know ya'll said that yota could have made it, but how about a 2007 Z71? stock height, no add ons. The few times I've had it in the mud, as larry the cable guy would say it felt like a fat girl on rollerblades. If i can get it away from my wife, it looks like a fun trip.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I couldnt make it,I had a wire that got up against a header and shorted out all kinds of stuff I didnt get it all traced down till about 6:00 last night. Glad yall had a good time and I wish I could have been there.Anyone needing any parts or racks or rock bars,lifts,tire swings,gears,motor swaps,ect. I know a guy.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It may have been rough but it look's like ya'll had fun. It's a good thing I was out of town and couldn't make that trip, my radiator sprung a leak and I need to pull it tomorrow. Maybe I can make the next ride.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was going to come to the meeting place and meet all of you. I had company show up and couldn't just leave them. Looks like you all had fun.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> LOOKS like a great time Terry... Ya think my t-yota 4wd tacoma would have made it.. I would really enjoy that...
> 
> Randall


Johnny I have the same truck same color is yours TRD Their great off-road vehicle


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for a great report especially the pictures and video. Looks like a lot of seaweed on the beach. Nice to see you out with you pimpjuice mobile.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fun trip, driving was better this trip then any trip we have made in the past. The areas around the mud cliffs could get very muddy if there is any rain. So anyone thinking of making thr trip may want to take that into account.

Great times with new friends.

Few more pics of me screwing around


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Sign me up for the next one, I think I found me a new toy. I juat have to give her a good look and make sure because she is one of the older ones which is what I am looking for. 

FN


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Slim-N-None said:


> I know ya'll said that yota could have made it, but how about a 2007 Z71? stock height, no add ons. The few times I've had it in the mud, as larry the cable guy would say it felt like a fat girl on rollerblades. If i can get it away from my wife, it looks like a fun trip.


Yep, if it has 4wd


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A few more pictures from another camera...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

trodery said:


> Yep, if it has 4wd


i gots dat. only problem is we'd have to slap some bowties on all them jeeps so big blue would'nt feel out of place.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks alot more fun then the cook off I was at. I gonna try really hard to make the next one.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Looks alot more fun then the cook off I was at. I gonna try really hard to make the next one.


Cool!

Maybe next time (probably in a couple weeks) I'll start a thread earlier and give everyone a bit more time to prepare. Maybe we will have a much bigger turn out.

I think the next one should be down at Matagorda....but we will need someone to be the group leader, I have never been there before!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

could a diesel f250 4x4 made the run??


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Man, me and sister in law had a great time and I cant wait for the next one! Spent about half the day cleaning yesterday though! Oh well all in good fun! Meet some really GREAT PEOPLE! I have a few pics I'll try and post later today. Let's get the next one planned! 
James


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> could a diesel f250 4x4 made the run??


Oh yeah, no problem!



tomball terror said:


> Man, me and sister in law had a great time and I cant wait for the next one! Spent about half the day cleaning yesterday though! Oh well all in good fun! Meet some really GREAT PEOPLE! I have a few pics I'll try and post later today. Let's get the next one planned!
> James


It was a pleasure meeting you and your SIL James! I was going to take mine some place and have it cleaned (it probably had a 1/4" of dust on everything inside the cab) but I got bored yesterday and get her all cleaned up and pimped out again. I'll give you some advice....those "microfiber towels" work VERY WELL, they hold the dust in the towel, I never had to use any type of cleaner...just the towels! Try it, you will be surprised. After getting her all cleaned inside I layed on my back in the front yard with my pressure washer and got her nice and clean on the bottom side


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Man it looks like that was fun. I would have liked to make it out there with ya'll but my daughter had a swim meet and then we had a birthday party also this weekend. I will try to make the next one for sure, although I don't have a jeep but will be in my H3 on 35's


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CamoWhaler said:


> Man it looks like that was fun. I would have liked to make it out there with ya'll but my daughter had a swim meet and then we had a birthday party also this weekend. I will try to make the next one for sure, although I don't have a jeep but will be in my H3 on 35's


DANG! A freaking H3 huh? Well, I'm sure that one of us will pull you out. 

Just kiddin ya buddy...I have heard there is this "THING" between the owners of various vehicles....Just ribbin ya!  I doubt my Heep would pull that Monster


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> DANG! A freaking H3 huh? Well, I'm sure that one of us will pull you out.
> 
> Just kiddin ya buddy...I have heard there is this "THING" between the owners of various vehicles....Just ribbin ya!


Oh trust me, I am a die hard Jeep fan, but just could not find one that i liked for the right price when i bought my hummer. (plus the hummer was alot cheaper on the wallet)
One day i will get me a 4dr Rubicon


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

On a side note....My neighbor that went along with us (Eric) learned to NOT FOLLOW so closely on the way home. When we finally got on the paved road in Sabine Pass I was slinging rocks/shells (whatever was caught up in the tires), something slung up and busted his windshield


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dang, beer and smokes at every stop. When's the next one?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> DANG! A freaking H3 huh? Well, I'm sure that one of us will pull you out.


Says pimpjuice...LOL


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Says pimpjuice...LOL


LOL


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pictures everyone!









Me and a friend made plans to join but after a long Friday night at a bbq cookoff, I knew Saturday morning that was the last thing I wanted to do, lol. I'm down for a Matty run. Haven't ran it in a few years so not sure how the terrain is now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Says pimpjuice...LOL


You know what....just for that remark I am posting up pictures of your personalized license plates on yours and Jana's Hummer!

This is the license plate on Haute Pursuit's (actually his wifes) Hummer. I thought that the BK on the license plates stood for their names (Blake and Jana) but SOMEONE said they spotted the vehicle cruising Montrose like they were looking for something....AND, it's freakin PINK :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> Oh Yeah, BTW...*Seen only one cute hot girl in the nude beach area*...we won't talk about ALL THE REST we seen :dance:


looks like everyone had a good time but where is this pic at? :headknock :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> looks like everyone had a good time but where is this pic at? :headknock :cheers:


LOL....well the fact that I am still alive tells you that I DIDN"T take a picture! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL....well the fact that I am still alive tells you that I DIDN"T take a picture! :biggrin:


you need to learn stealth mode :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> You know what....just for that remark I am posting up pictures of your personalized license plates on yours and Jana's Hummer!
> 
> This is the license plate on Haute Pursuit's (actually his wifes) Hummer. I thought that the BK on the license plates stood for their names (Blake and Jana) but SOMEONE said they spotted the vehicle cruising Montrose like they were looking for something....AND, it's freakin PINK :slimer:


I'm going to give you a chance to apologize and proclaim your post as a baldfaced lie before I start posting any pics buddy :slimer:

This is my wifes ride... and it ain't pink!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to give you a chance to apologize and proclaim your post as a baldfaced lie before I start posting any pics buddy :slimer:
> 
> This is my wifes ride... and it ain't pink!


Uh....I AM A BALD FACED LIAR! I'm sorry MISTER Haute Pursuit! Please forgive me SIR!   

Blackmailers SUCK!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Uh....I AM A BALD FACED LIAR! I'm sorry MISTER Haute Pursuit! Please forgive me SIR!
> 
> Blackmailers SUCK!


I knew you would come around :rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod....looks like you guys had a great trip. Matagorda next??? After 'Gorda, you have to get a group and do the run down PINS (PadreIsleNatSeashore) to the Mansfield Pass. It is a long trip but worth it. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Trod....looks like you guys had a great trip. Matagorda next??? After 'Gorda, you have to get a group and do the run down PINS (PadreIsleNatSeashore) to the Mansfield Pass. It is a long trip but worth it. gb


I would very much like to go down to PINS but when I do, I will be towing the Jeep behind the Tundra! I'm getting to old to be that uncomfortable for that long of a drive


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

trodery said:


> I would very much like to go down to PINS but when I do, I will be towing the Jeep behind the Tundra! I'm getting to old to be that uncomfortable for that long of a drive


I was kinda thinking of towing to gorda. Jeeps are fun off road, but I hate them at highway speeds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well how did the ole back hold up to all that bumping and grinding ?? 

Charlie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> I was kinda thinking of towing to gorda. Jeeps are fun off road, but I hate them at highway speeds.


I discovered that hatred this weekend 



CHARLIE said:


> Well how did the ole back hold up to all that bumping and grinding ??
> 
> Charlie


You know what Charlie....I told my wife while we were bumping down the beach "My back has not felt this good in a very long time" absolutely NO PAIN... until we got home and I sat in my easy chair. But out on the beach I was a happy man!

Catchysomefishy called me this afternoon and asked that very question and I told him the same thing, he said that he had said a prayer for me...sure seemed like it worked! Thank God!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*hummer*

Terry i though all hummers were pink.Will have the rescue pod for even the pinks. Beau alias MyH


----------

